# Windows: Ich weiß, was du alles verdreht hast!



## Newsfeed (19 Januar 2011)

Ein kostenloses Tool von Microsoft zeigt, was sich nach der Installation eines Programms alles im Windows-System geändert hat. Damit sollen sich potenzielle Schwachstellen aufdecken lassen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

